
I made a “programming language” based on Cobol syntax - lartu
First of all, I&#x27;m sorry. I&#x27;m deeply sorry.<p>A few months ago, talking with some friends, we had the idea of developing a programming language just for the sake of it. We talked a little about it, design by committee got out of control and, a few days later, we abandoned the project completely without having written a single line of code.<p>I, though, have wanted to make a programming language my whole life and thus I kept trying to push the project forward by myself. I created a syntax loosely based on that of COBOL, made the worst compiler possible, wrote a somewhat slow &quot;virtual machine&quot; and released LDPL (ldpl.lartu.net) as a joke. Even the name is a pun on older, business oriented languages with BIG-CAPITAL-LETTER-NAMES. Again, like COBOL.<p>Fast forward a little and the joke got out of control.<p>I kept working on the language on my free time - pushing the not-very-ortodox but easy to code compiler forward - and the language got pretty usable. I mean, it&#x27;s not a language you&#x27;d like to work with. It can&#x27;t do everything. It&#x27;s quite slow. It doesn&#x27;t have any scoping nor functions (it does have sub-procedures, though) nor lambdas nor objects nor fancy data structures. Think of it more of an esolang than a serious language.<p>But what it lacks in efficiency and features, it makes up by having a cute dinosaur logo (poorly drawn as a joke on other mascots like the GCC gnu), unicode support, a full standard, comprehensive documentation, fancy examples and a half-written tutorial to be finished in the next days. It&#x27;s also very portable, with binaries available for Linux amd-64 and ARMv8, Windows 64 bits and even Mac OS X for PowerPC processors!<p>So, if you are curious, bored or want to try something useless and new, I invite you to visit ldpl.lartu.net, download the LDPL source code or grab a precompiled binary for your operating system and code away.<p>I&#x27;m sure you won&#x27;t hate it that much.
======
skalpasi
Can you provide the code for basic 'Hello World' program in your language?

~~~
lartu
There are a lot of examples on the website (ldpl.lartu.net) along a half-
written tutorial and a complete language documentation document.

